# Loyal Friends



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I loved this story about a loyal spaniel amidst all the devastation.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...oyal-Japanese-dog-leads-rescuers-to-mate.html


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It would break your heart


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

What a moving story , glad it has a happy ending.


----------

